# Logo



## _root (19. September 2005)

Hi. Ich bin leider zZ total unkreativ. Ich benötige ein Logo für mich. Name is Tobias H. Dachte an irgendwas mit den Initialien. So wie das 2te im Anhang. Zum anderen is meine Domain my-root.org

Bisher hatte ich immer das erste im Anhang. Find das aber nicht so doll.
Vielleicht kann mir wer von euch helfen.

MfG aCid


----------



## ShadowMan (20. September 2005)

Nun ja, beim Wort Logo verstehe ich darunter, dass man auf Verläufe verzichtet. Diese hast du aber, wenn du mit Schlagschatten arbeitest. Daher würde ich diese schonmal wegmachen. Die Schrift ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch viel zu öde. Sie kann ja serifenlos bleiben, aber ich denke selbst Arial würde besser wirken 
Soweit meine Meinung. Das 2te Logo hingegen finde ich kreativ und gut. Fang doch einfach mal mit einer Schriftart an, die dir gefällt. Danach würde ich dann mal testen wie man die Buchstaben gut kombinieren könnte. Also viel rumprobieren ist da angesagt.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

